# Kaufempfehlung für Anfänger



## Maja90 (5. April 2020)

Liebe Ladies 

ich habe erst gerade meine Begeisterung fürs Biken entdeckt, vor allem Trails im Wald machen mir Spaß. Bis jetzt habe ich noch ein altes 0.8.15 Mountainbike von vor Jahren, welches sowohl schwer als auch wirklich nicht gut ausgestattet ist. Jetzt soll was neues her, am liebsten ein Hardtail, welches aber nicht allzu teuer sein sollte. Max. 1000€ lieber natürlich weniger. 
Bei meiner suche bin ich auf das Contessa Scale 20 (2019) von Scoot gestoßen, welches mir auch optisch super zusagt. Was denkt ihr dazu? Wäre über eine Einschätzung bzw. weitere Tipps und Kaufempfehlungen wirklich sehr dankbar.

Liebste Grüße


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. April 2020)

Hallo Maja90,
Herzlich willkommen   

Zuerst bräuchten wir noch ein paar Angaben von dir. Wie groß bist du, welche Schrittlänge hast du und was genau möchtest du damit fahren?
Hättest du evtl auch einen Bekannten der sich etwas mit Bikes auskennt? Dann käme evtl auch ein Gebrauchtkauf in Frage, dann würdest du mehr für dein Budget bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (6. April 2020)

Guten Morgen

Ich erlaube mir auch eine Antwort zu geben, obwohl ich keine Lady bin... 

90% meiner Käufe waren gebraucht und ich habe es bis jetzt nicht bereut. Gut, ich schraube selber, das relativiert sicher vieles. Ich kenne den Gebrauchtmarkt in D nicht so. Kann sein, dass 1000€ die Schwelle ist, wo man weder Fisch noch Vogel erhält. Für ein Neues fast zu viel, da keine schlauen Komponenten, für Gebraucht zu wenig, da runtergeritten. Oder Geduld aufbringen und täglich im Markt nachschauen, ob ein Schnäppchen auftaucht. Einen Bekannten zu fragen/mitzunehmen würde ich Dir auch ans Herz legen. Auch die spätere Pheripherie wie Reparaturmöglichkeiten (Händler, Kollegen, Familie) sind in Betracht zu ziehen. 

Genereller Tipp: Im Zweifelsfall lieber warten, ein paar € mehr drauflegen und was Schlaues erwerben. Wenn laufend was aussteigt, klappert oder nicht funktioniert, verliert man schnell die Freude an der Sache und gibt vorzeitig auf.


----------



## crashtest212 (6. April 2020)

Maja90 schrieb:


> Contessa Scale 20 (2019)


 bei deinem genannten artikel  ungewöhnlich gute preis leistung bei 749.-,  ansonsten damenmodelle im zweifel ne nummer kleiner verfügbar, oberrohr etwas kürzer als bei herren was aber mit lenker kürzen oder kürzerem vorbau am herrenmodell reinholen kannst, punkten mit farblichen akzenten, der bogen im oberrohr wird dir in der praxis wenig bringen um dich beim stehen bleiben nicht am schambein zu stossen da du dann weiter vorne drüberstehst, ansonsten damenmod. im allgemeinen fürs gleiche geld schlechter ausgestattet als herrenmodelle, deswegen vorsicht bei der auswahl


----------



## crashtest212 (6. April 2020)

ansonsten schau da mal durch , da hast schneller nen überblick

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb...ngen-tipps-zum-bikekauf-siehe-seite-1.746523/


----------



## crashtest212 (6. April 2020)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/einsteiger-mtb-fuer-frauen.912896/#post-16416300


----------



## crashtest212 (6. April 2020)

gut drauf sitzen is wichtig, ab zu händlern , probieren , dann hast n gefühl--danach kannst ja irgendwas anderes bestellen


----------



## Maja90 (6. April 2020)

Danke euch schonmal für die vielen tollen Infos. Leider schonmal vorweg ich habe gar keinen in meinem Umfeld der Mountainbike fährt. Demnach wird es mit dem abkaufen bzw. Probefahren was schwer. 
Bis jetzt bin ich im Wald gefahren, ein bisschen off-road. Richtige Abfahrten habe ich nicht vor. Vielleicht irgendwann aber dann kann ich ja auch hochrüsten  jetzt suche ich erstmal ein Einstiegsrad, was nicht viel zu teuer sein soll aber gut genug um nicht sofort den Spaß zu verlieren.
Meine Größe ist übrigens 165 und das Schrittmaß ca. 73 cm.

vielen Dank nochmals für eure hilfreichen Tipps


----------



## crashtest212 (6. April 2020)

na dann solltest mit normalen grössen klar kommen und brauchst wohl  kein xs/38cm/15zoll oder ähnlich, das macht die auswahl schon mal unkomplizierter
wichtig is dass du gut sitzt, sonst bleibt die  karre im keller, egal wie viels gekostet hat


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. April 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> na dann solltest mit normalen grössen klar kommen und brauchst wohl  kein xs/38cm/15zoll oder ähnlich, das macht die auswahl schon mal unkomplizierter
> wichtig is dass du gut sitzt, sonst bleibt die  karre im keller, egal wie viels gekostet hat


Wie groß bist du,dass du das empfiehlst?
Also ich fahre mit 1,70m und 77cm Schrittlänge Rahmen mit 38-40cm Sitzrohr und finde das sehr angenehm bzgl. Sattel versenken und Schrittfreiheit


----------



## crashtest212 (6. April 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du,dass du das empfiehlst?
> Also ich fahre mit 1,70m und 77cm Schrittlänge Rahmen mit 38-40cm Sitzrohr und finde das sehr angenehm bzgl. Sattel versenken und Schrittfreiheit


DU musst dich wohl fühlen, freut mich dass du so gut zurecht kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. April 2020)

Wie wäre es mit dem Trek?





						Trek Supercaliber kaufen bei Fahrrad XXL
					

Trek Supercaliber kaufen ☝ ➤ Größte Auswahl Deutschlands ✅ ➤ Fachhändler mit Filialnetz  ➤ Großer Online-Beratungsbereich  ➤ Jetzt günstig kaufen!



					www.fahrrad-xxl.de
				



Edit: Gerade gesehen dass die Gabel nicht der Brüller ist


----------



## Maja90 (6. April 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Trek?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir für den Tipp erstmal!
So allgemein, wo sind den die Unterschiede zwischen Herren und Damenrädern? Ich würde jetzt eher ein Damenrad bestellen, da ich dann Corona keine Probefahrt machen kann und daher die wahrscheinlich eines Fehlkaufs senken wollte.


----------



## crashtest212 (6. April 2020)

freut mich  dass du meinen text von oben noch mal durchliest  damit er nicht umsonst war :

bei deinem genannten artikel  ungewöhnlich gute preis leistung bei 749.-,  ansonsten damenmodelle im zweifel ne nummer kleiner verfügbar, oberrohr etwas kürzer als bei herren was aber mit lenker kürzen oder kürzerem vorbau am herrenmodell reinholen kannst, punkten mit farblichen akzenten, der bogen im oberrohr wird dir in der praxis wenig bringen um dich beim stehen bleiben nicht am schambein zu stossen da du dann weiter vorne drüberstehst, ansonsten damenmod. im allgemeinen fürs gleiche geld schlechter ausgestattet als herrenmodelle, deswegen vorsicht bei der auswahl 

euch noch viel erfolg


----------



## Maja90 (6. April 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> freut mich  dass du meinen text von oben noch mal durchliest  damit er nicht umsonst war :
> 
> bei deinem genannten artikel  ungewöhnlich gute preis leistung bei 749.-,  ansonsten damenmodelle im zweifel ne nummer kleiner verfügbar, oberrohr etwas kürzer als bei herren was aber mit lenker kürzen oder kürzerem vorbau am herrenmodell reinholen kannst, punkten mit farblichen akzenten, der bogen im oberrohr wird dir in der praxis wenig bringen um dich beim stehen bleiben nicht am schambein zu stossen da du dann weiter vorne drüberstehst, ansonsten damenmod. im allgemeinen fürs gleiche geld schlechter ausgestattet als herrenmodelle, deswegen vorsicht bei der auswahl
> 
> euch noch viel erfolg



Ich habe deinen Text gelesen. Sorry das es falsch rüber kam! 
Für mich als Leihe sind die von dir angesprochenen Änderungen nicht so einfach durchzuführen bzw. nachzuvollziehen! Tut mir leid!
Was ich aus deinem Text rauslese ist, dass ich bei einem Herrenrad den Lenker/Vorbau ändern muss und das der einzige Unterschied ist?


----------



## crashtest212 (6. April 2020)

müssen nicht....das kommt drauf an wie das alles geschnitten ist..Iis nur so das damenmodelle evtl ne nummer kleiner,in anderer farbe und generellbeim abstand von sattel zum lenker etwas kürzer sind. , aber auf jeden fall eher teurer sind als unisex-herren modelle .tu dir als laien den gefallen und geh zu händlern und probier --stell auch mal was in frage beim verkäufer , geh in nächsten laden und hör dir das da von vorne an und probier--ne online bestellung kann klappen aber genausogut auch schief gehen--du musst dich wohl fühlen auf dem ding sonst is die kohle futsch, du frustriert und das wars dann, wär schade leider aktuell schlecht weil alles zu hat aber häng dich selber hier in foren, bleib kritisch und überstürze nichts 
mach doch n thread aufmit -------HEY LADIES UND ALLE DIE EIGTLKEINESIND1,65 weiblich SUCHT mtb --------oder so und les mal reaktionen oder bestehende threads---und schritthöhe ordentlich messen, sonst hakts schon im theoretischen vergleich wenn alle unterschiedlich messen!!!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. April 2020)

Maja90 schrieb:


> Ich habe deinen Text gelesen. Sorry das es falsch rüber kam!
> Für mich als Leihe sind die von dir angesprochenen Änderungen nicht so einfach durchzuführen bzw. nachzuvollziehen! Tut mir leid!
> Was ich aus deinem Text rauslese ist, dass ich bei einem Herrenrad den Lenker/Vorbau ändern muss und das der einzige Unterschied ist?


Nein, denn nicht alle Rahmen besitzen die gleichen Abmessungen auch wenn man z.B. alle Herrenräder in der gleichen Größe vergleichen würde.
Jeder Hersteller interpretiert ein Damenfahrrad unterschiedlich, manchmal sind es die "weiblicheren" Farben, manchmal ein anderer Sattel oder auch ein schmalerer Lenker für die oft schmaleren Schultern der Damen. Bei höherpreisigen Rädern sind manchmal auch die Feder- und Dämpferelemente auf leichtere Fahrer abgestimmt. Hier gibt es leider keine Allgemeinaussage   

Für dich ist wichtig, dass es am Besten ein Rad mit der Reifengröße 27,5" sein sollte. Aufpassen in der Überschrift im Internet steht manchmal 29" , aber in der Beschreibung steht dann, dass z.B. die Rahmengröße XS und S eine Reifengröße 27,5" hat das ist dann Split Sizing.
Du solltest auch über dem Oberrohr drüber stehen können und im Schritt nicht anstehen.

Generell empfehle ich dir aber, viele verschiedene Räder bei mehreren Händlern probe zu fahren, ich weiß momentan nicht möglich. Auch mal Räder fahren die außerhalb deines Budgets sind, weil du dann meist mehrere verschiedene Räder fahren kannst. Die Rahmengröße S ist leider meist sehr dünn gesät. Lass dir auch nichts aufschwatzen, nur weil der Händler nicht die passende Rahmengröße da hat. So nach dem Motto, das geht schon wir machen einfach einen kürzeren Vorbau drauf 

Wir alle hier haben im Prinzip alle mit dem falschen Rad oder der falschen Rahmengröße angefangen, weil wir es nicht besser wussten.

Also lies dich am Besten in den oben genannten Kaufberatungsthread schon mal ein und mit dem Wissen dann zu den Händlern wenn die wieder offen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (8. April 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Trek?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So schlecht ist die gar nicht. Im Gegenteil, die läuft überraschend sensibel und macht was sie soll. In der Preisklasse eine empfehlenswerte Gabel.


----------

